# black drum



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Christmas morning catch


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice catch! You can't beat fishing on Christmas Day!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice one !


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*drum*

nice fish


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I went for zero last week on Johnson's beach. Maybe in the fog it's better. LOL.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

fishmagician said:


> I went for zero last week on Johnson's beach. Maybe in the fog it's better. LOL.


I just got lucky,couldn't see where the bait was going.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice. Went out Sat night and caught nothing. was using cracked blue crab.

same area provided 4 36"+ bulls the weekend before.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice fish

But AAHHH!!! get that reel out the sand!


----------



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Nice fish
> 
> But AAHHH!!! get that reel out the sand!


First thing that popped into my head.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Nice fish
> 
> But AAHHH!!! get that reel out the sand!


Yeah Josh that looks bad,but that's what happens when your by yourself and want to to take a pic.That reel is a little over 2 years old now and has seen a lot of sand and saltwater. It's still super smooth and one sweet surf fishing reel.Pompano Joe is itching to dissect it,see whats in there,will see if it makes it another year before he gets it


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*drum*

And the handle knob is the only part hitting the sand so no real damage


----------

